# Need help for this track plan.



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

I have a jpeg that I found someplace here on the web. Now I am having one heck of a time figuring out all the track parts that is needed to build this track in my garage. If somebody out there has build this track plan or knows of somebody who has, please help! The layout is of Daytona International Speedway with the infield road course. Please see the attached image to see what I am working with. Just one note, I have a ton of Carrea track that I am going to use to build this track. If I remember right, where ever it I found this image it mentions this track was built using the carrea track.

Thanks in advance, and if your in or near Jax, Fl after I get the track built your more than welcome to stop by and run it with us.

Henry


----------



## kev72 (Aug 8, 2006)

Using tracker 2000 and Carrera Exclusiv 1:24 Track i came up with this, not quite same as your jpeg image but close.

Trak used is:
20509 Standard straight 20
20611 1/3 staright 3
20577 Curve 1/30deg 2
20571 Curve 1/60deg 11
20572 Curve 2/30deg 3
20573 Curve 3/30deg 9

hope this helps.


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

kev72,

Thanks, it looks perfect, now I have to figure out what the track sections I already have and then the ones I need to get. Thanks for your help.

Henry


----------

